# pifs - store your files in ÃÂ€



## expl (Aug 15, 2013)

*pifs - store your files in Ï€*

https://github.com/philipl/pifs

Who said you need a hard disk to have some storage.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2013)

Very interesting concept


----------



## da1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Interesting and weird.


----------



## Goobie (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I'm always worried about A) overdoing it on the data front and B) losing my data. Hopefully this can cut down on the amount I have, if I can make some time to figure it out.


----------



## ChalkBored (Aug 23, 2013)

Will storing your files in Tau be twice as good?


----------



## fonz (Aug 23, 2013)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> Will storing your files in Tau be twice as good?


I suspect that Phi is probably more portable


----------

